# 1942 Westfield g519 head badge



## Goldslinger (Mar 29, 2019)

What material were they made out of? I cant seam to find any Info .


----------



## Mercian (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi Goldslinger,

Early ones are brass, later (the majority) are mild steel. I'm sorry I don't know the changover date.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

